# Check out the '90 200 Turbo Quattro we just bagged for $250...needs a radiator...



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, my friend Desmond's incessant Craigslist trolling for BA/BE rally cars yielded THIS. It's pretty danged awesome, even if it's got some electrical gremlins and a gushing hairline crack in the radiator.
Anybody got a radiator for this thing, on the cheap side?


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Check out the '90 200 Turbo Quattro we just bagged for $250...needs a radiator... (TWHansen)*

Nice pickup for $250...
Steve


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Check out the '90 200 Turbo Quattro we just bagged for $250...needs a radiator... (TWHansen)*

this may work for you...dunno if you have the 10v or 20v, but this looks like it works for the MC engine and the 3B
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
hope the rad costs you less than half what you paid for the car


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

Just picked up the car today. Found a radiator at Auto Paradise on Burnham for $75. Three hours later, it's in the car and ready to go. There's a bit of a stumble at idle and a whole slew of electrical issues but it is fast as all mother-lovin' getout. Apparently it's got a chip and a more aggressive wastegate spring...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (TWHansen)*

What a steal, I'm still looking for a deal like that.


----------

